# selektör yakmak



## al-sirbi

http://www.milliyet.com.tr/selektor...kiye/sondakika/23.06.2010/1254483/default.htm


Bu üzücü olayın sebebi olan ''selektör yakma'' ne anlama geliyor?


Şimdiden teşekkürler...


----------



## Volcano

*to headlight the flashers*


----------



## e174043

To dip the headlight


----------



## seyyah

selektör yakmak=to turn on one's high-beams

In the article, you'd translate *selektör yakma* by *high-beams*.


----------



## e174043

You know cars have headlights. They are used for noticing someone who is coming towards you with car. Turning on and off these headlights constantly means "selektör yakmak"


----------



## Rallino

It is funny that I have always used it as "selektör ya*p*mak"....Well, I learnt something today^^


----------



## e174043

What does it mean?


----------

